# arqueta de obra civil/ instalacion de distribucion



## jasp

Hola necesito traducir estos términos q vienen en este contexto:


1. Instalacion de acometida y distribucion de exteriores

(...) Asi mismo deberá quedar asegurada la total estanqueidad contra la humedad y corrosión de dichas conexiones, disponiendose para ello de cajas o dispositivos adecuados convenientemente ubicados en arquetas de obra civil.

Intento:
*1. External electrical connections and distribution systems *

*Furthermore, connections will be ,as well, total watertight against humidity and corrosion. For this purpose, boxes and devices will be properly placed in storage boxes/ chest of civil works.*

* Por favor decirme si esta bien la traducción y si vale storage boxes o chest*
 
*Muchas gracias*


----------



## frida-nc

*1. External electrical connections and distribution systems *

*Furthermore, connections will be, in addition, totally watertight against humidity and corrosion. For this purpose, boxes [****enclosures?] or devices will be properly placed within storage boxes/ *chest of civil works*. **[could this be "storage chambers? could it even mean manholes?] 

*No querrás repetir "boxes," pero "chests of civil works" no tiene sentido en inglés.
Ya que no estoy segura ni soy experta, espero que otros lo vean y comenten._
_


----------



## jasp

Muchisimas gracias Frida, alguién me puede solucionar la duda de Frida sobre si es correcto poner "boxes" como cajas en este contexto, recuerdo que este texto pertenece a una espeficacion de instalaciones eléctricas y que este punto en cuestión es sobre la instalación de la acometida y distribución de exteriores.

Y luego, ¿cómo se dice arqueta en inglés en este contexto?


----------



## frida-nc

Para aclarar: es correcto poner "boxes" (cajas) pero no queria repetirlo como la traduccion tambien de "arquetas," para no confundir al lector.


----------



## jasp

Todo aclarado Frida muchisimas gracias!!!!

Un saludo


----------



## divingdwarf

Creo que la primera indicación de FRIDA-NC es la acertada, para ambas traducciones. En la jerga electrica se dice *ENCLOSURES*.
En cuanto a *ARQUETA*, estoy buscando yo también el término. Hay varias versiones, pero quizá la mejor sea *MANHOLE*, que también indicó frida


----------



## divingdwarf

En España la palabra arqueta está muy generalizada. *Manhole* me suena más a arquetas tipo alcantarilla (aunque puedo estar totalmente equivocado).

Dependiendo del aspecto de la misma y de su acceso, considera también la opción *INSPECTION PIT*.


----------



## bauhauso

divingdwarf said:


> Dependiendo del aspecto de la misma y de su acceso, considera también la opción *INSPECTION PIT*.



_*Hola,*_

Parece que "_inspection pit_" se refiere más a el foso del taller mecánico de automóviles.

Yo me quedaría con "*manhole*" para traducir arqueta en el contexto de edificación, construcción e ingeniería civil.

Tampoco estaría de más escribir "inspection manhole" pero creo que sería una redundancia ya que una arqueta sobre todo es para poder realizar registros como una de sus funciones principales.

_Espero haber sido de ayuda._


----------



## i.sanchez

Hola. Después de mucho buscar y preguntar y darle vueltas a la cosa, encontré que Arqueta se llama "Inspection Chamber" y Pozo "Manhole". La diferencia se establece en la profundidad de cada una. si es menor que 75 cm. es "Insp. Chamber" y si es mayor y se necesitan peldaños (pates) para entrar, es "Manhole". Podéis verlo aquí:

http://books.google.es/books?id=FqNVBqgKnhwC&pg=PA275&lpg=PA275&dq=brick+inspection+chamber&source=bl&ots=xIJQnaJlvb&sig=lo-FRSGKxKjahaBMJR2VbJwOHeI&hl=es&ei=04dTTufkKc33sgatt8UV&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CGkQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=brick%20inspection%20chamber&f=false

Un saludo.


----------



## jsvillar

Ya sé que esto es muy antiguo, pero para mí una arqueta de cables es un 'register'. Un 'inspection pit' es una arqueta de inspección, o de toma de muestras, a la que se puede bajar.


----------

